# Mid Atlantic Reptile Expo



## CAPTAIN RON (Mar 29, 2010)

Mid Atlantic Reptile Expo this Saturday 6/25/16 in Carlisle,Pa. at the Carlisle Expo Center.I will be vending there this weekend,offering awesome quality dartfrogs,beautiful bromeliads,vivarium plants,feeders,and a few other odds and ends! This is my first time vending at this show so come on by and lets make this a great expo!
Thanks! Ron


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

'bout how long do you think it will take you???


----------

